# ghost shrimp?



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I want some south american freshwater shrimp.. possibly start a breeding tank for em.. I want a bunch.. hook up friends and what not... Is the Ghost shrimp a good idea? Is there and EZ way to start a breedin population? mexico is close enough to south america..I think ghost shimp live lots places?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ghost shrimp are difficult to breed since the babies require a brackish environment to live in before becoming completely adapted to fresh.

-John N.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

John N. said:


> Ghost shrimp are difficult to breed since the babies require a brackish environment to live in before becoming completely adapted to fresh.


That's not true.

Here are two "ghost shrimp"; Palaemonetes sp. (most likely Palaemonetes ivonicus) and Palaemonetes paludosus.

They do not require brackish water or saltwater to breed. Plus, Palaemonetes ivonicus is a South American ghost shrimp just like the original poster wanted.

Sam


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

says Palaemonetes ivonicus is way rare in pet trade.. where do I go about gettin some? are they the same as http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1468 ?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure they they are the same species as liveaquaria's but my guess it is. You can get these ghost shrimp for $0.30-$1.00 at your local Petsmarts and Walmarts. Many people purchase these shrimp as feeders to other fish. Here's some more info about Ghost Shrimp.

-John N.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

APCRandall said:


> says Palaemonetes ivonicus is way rare in pet trade.. where do I go about gettin some? are they the same as http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1468 ?


As reported by LiveAquaria customers, those are some sort of _Macrobrachium_ capable of consuming smaller fish.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The LFS here sell them 15 for $1


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

The only time i looked at ghost shrimp is when i was using them in a turtle tank to take care of excess waste and food. But now with my tank i have i'd like to have some in there (my 10 gal for now) BUT how do i know if they are the ones that dont need brackish water? I'm sure my LFS just calls them "ghost shrimp"


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

So If I wanted I could keep these Ghost shrimp outside? I live in california where it dosnt snow...


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

APCRandall said:


> So If I wanted I could keep these Ghost shrimp outside? I live in california where it dosnt snow...


Please do not keep exotic species in outside ponds. It is too easy for them to become established in your local environment which can cause problems with native species.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought ghost shrimp were natural through america..


----------



## crataegus (Nov 16, 2006)

APCRandall said:


> I thought ghost shrimp were natural through america..


There are native "ghost shrimp" along the coastal plains, but they're not the same species that you get in your LFS.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

crataegus said:


> There are native "ghost shrimp" along the coastal plains, but they're not the same species that you get in your LFS.


Thats incorrect. The species you get in your :LFS that is the clear and red banded shrimp that breed in FW are native to most of the country. They are collected in the USA thats why they're so cheap.

Ghost shrimp can be a bit hard to get breeding due to their larval stage in babies. They don't need the brackish water though.

-Andrew


----------



## crataegus (Nov 16, 2006)

fish newb said:


> Thats incorrect. The species you get in your :LFS that is the clear and red banded shrimp that breed in FW are native to most of the country.


Many Palaemonetes species are native, yes. Just because something is native to this country does not mean it's native to your region or local waterways. Pacific white shrimp are native to the US. They're also an invasive species on the East Coast where they compete for resources with native species.

I phrased it badly, but basically, don't put it in a pond.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I get all my ghost shrimp from a freind who gets them out of nearby ponds (there are tons when it's warm outside). All you have to do is drudge the bottom with a net to scoop up some algae, than just pick through it a bit and throw the ghost shrimp in a bucket with lake water in it. I dont like to mix lake water with tank water so to acclimate the shrimp I just pick them out of the bucket by hand and drop them in. Most survive and there is an endless supply because the area I live in has so many small ponds and lakes. We've found some neat fish too. We found this one fish thats black with blue/greenish stripes. I'm going to try to find more tomorrow. There is a lot of cool stuff you can find in nearby ponds that is basically free.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

So whats the best shrimp for the aquarium, eaze of breeding and what not... I want a bunch.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

In my opinion it has to be cherries hands down....


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

crataegus said:


> Many Palaemonetes species are native, yes. Just because something is native to this country does not mean it's native to your region or local waterways. Pacific white shrimp are native to the US. They're also an invasive species on the East Coast where they compete for resources with native species.
> 
> I phrased it badly, but basically, don't put it in a pond.


Now I understand what you where saying 



247Plants said:


> In my opinion it has to be cherries hands down....


I agree!

-Andrew


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Cherries


----------

